# Need opinion on the kuhn 2190 balers



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Im trying to figure out if I want to take a chance on a Kuhn 2190 silage Opti cut 14 baler. A dealer in my neck of the wood decided to start selling them. All we have is JD and NH around here. I got a price on the new NH 460 silage special and dont want a JD. I can get the BR 7070 at a great cost savings over the new 460 but it doesnt have a drop floor in it. The Kuhn has a drop floor and the one I did see looked well built . Im baling 300 balage and 600 dry a year, is the Kuhn a good idea or should I stick with the NH. Any advise would help before I spend on something I have to eat later.

Thanks


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Be patient....not alot of folks run a Kuhn baler....mostly NH and JD.

Regards, Mike

Edit: I left out Vermeer by oversight.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been eyeing the kuhn myself. They are built heavy. Guys who run them say it will eat anything and makes a very tight bale. One of the few honest salesman tbat I like sell them but he was very impressed when they took on the kuhn line. Before that they sold vermeer.


----------



## ssbland (Oct 1, 2010)

Buy the kuhn
We have baled 8000 silage bales in 3 years
Haven't had a problem, "if" you do plug it it takes a couple seconds to clear and keep going
You will not be disappointed


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input . Is any body else running one that you know of. My only problem is if I trade it in. i would really be the only one runnig one around here. There is a ton of Kuhn stuff running around here just no balers. The Vermeer dealer here is the one going to start selling them.


----------



## Brian O (Jun 27, 2010)

I am also looking at the Kuhn baler 2190, went down to Red Deer alberta and was very impressed. The chains on it are larger than the 569 john deere . I liked the idea of the drop floor, less chains to maintain, the twine system overlaps in the center no more loose ends,the gull wing doors are nice and the step to load wrap. Also the idea of the wrap being up front seems like a great idea, you can see it. I already own 4 pcs of Kuhn hay equipment, and have no problems with any of them..On the down side the salesman sent me an e-mail with the prices, $46000 plus and its not loaded, they are crazy expensive up here, will have to wait and see if they ever have any incentives or will have to set my eyes on the 604m from Vermeer.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Wont be buying Kuhn. going with NH


----------



## ssbland (Oct 1, 2010)

The nh baler are still the same old baler from the 90s with new sheet metal
I haven't looked at the brand new ones, but when i was buying that's what I saw
I haven't even changed a pickup tooth


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Going with nh for sevice. Kuhn dealer didnt seem interested in servicing my baler


----------

